# Bee Sting



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins got stung by a bee this morning while out for potty. Poor thing - it really hurt her when she got stung. I'm so glad I walk her on a leash and we don't live near heavy traffic because when it bit, she jumped up and tried to run circles and randomly anywhere. If she was off leash she could easily have run into cars or other danger - she was in panic mode, not thinking or paying attention to me.

I called the vet and for a minipoo they recommended a half dose of Diphenhydramine (every 6 hours) and cold compresses if I could get them on her foot. She refused the compress and it looks like the Diphenhydramine has put her to sleep which is good - she's not licking her paw while she's sleeping.

It's the top of her paw, not the underneath, but she was still limping a bit. I didn't see a stinger, but I could see the red raised area where it bit. I did see the bee, it was crawling in her pompom and I thought it was stuck so I grabbed a poop bag to use to pull it off her, but by the time I got the bag, the bee had left.

I hate to see my Babykins in pain or discomfort, but I know in a day or two this will all be a distant memory.

Have any dogs here gotten bitten? How long did it take till they were over it. I'm using my leave it command to stop her from licking it.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry for Babykins getting bit by that bee. I had a shih tzu that go stung once also. Unfortunately within 20 minutes she went into anaphylactic shock. I'll never forget it, it was like 4:30 on a Saturday afternoon, my vet was already closed and we didn't have the ER clinic I call Petsmart which is 5 min from my house at 5 min to 5! They said they closed at 5 but would wait for me. They did and my lil girl had to spend the night, I was minutes from losing her. Now I don't use Petsmarts vets but man without them I would have lost her. Now I keep benedryl on hand and if anyone get bite I immediately give it to them. I glad your girl is ok.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes had one get stung right on the nose. Face swelled up vet gave he a shot can't remember how long it took to get over it been a long time ago. I worry about sage, she snaps at flys and bees outside. Hope the baby feels better shortly


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mufar42, that must have been so scary and not to have your vet open when it happened - thank goodness for the Petsmart vet. I'm thankful Babykins just had a normal response and not an anaphylactic one. 

glorybeecosta - oh my - on the nose - I read on google, that's very common with dogs and cats - nose or paws are most common, but the nose can really swell. Hopefully Sage won't get bitten. I also found advice to keep dogs away from flowers where they are more likely to come in contact with flowers.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I never had a dog get a bee sting but I did step on a bee myself and the sting was quite painful...

I read that if you get bitten a second time in a certain amount of hours/days, the immune system could react very strongly and it could be life threatening serious. I don’t know if it’s the same for dogs but worth checking.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechie, I've been bitten on my foot too and I always have an enormous, nor normal response to bug bites. You are right, it did hurt and I couldn't wear shoes for several days - annoying.

I had a neighbor die from a bee sting. She was known to have allergies to bee stings and had an epi pen that she used - and her husband took her immediately to the hospital - she was in a coma for a day and died even with the best medical care. So yes it's scary and it can happen.

Allergies are very unpredictable - and scary.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie got stung once. She was running around like a crazy person. Really if you imagine a person in a slap stick comedy reacting to a bee sting -- or several of them -- that's what Cammie looked like. She was running all over the place, zig-zagging, crossing her legs, falling down, getting back up -- definitely in panic mode. Poor girl. We were in the park -- off leash but not close to traffic. I finally got her to sit down on the grass with me. She was breathing heavily, and looked terrified. When she first got up, she was still stumbling. But after a few minutes, she was back to normal. 

I've been stung myself a few times. Once it really really really hurt, and the other times it was not so bad. So I think some kinds of bees, yellow jackets, wasps, etc. are worse than others. I guess Cammie and Skylar got one of the really bad kinds. 

Hope your boy is feeling better!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

peppersb said:


> Cammie got stung once. She was running around like a crazy person. Really if you imagine a person in a slap stick comedy reacting to a bee sting -- or several of them -- that's what Cammie looked like. She was running all over the place, zig-zagging, crossing her legs, falling down, getting back up -- definitely in panic mode. Poor girl. We were in the park -- off leash but not close to traffic. I finally got her to sit down on the grass with me. She was breathing heavily, and looked terrified. When she first got up, she was still stumbling. But after a few minutes, she was back to normal.
> 
> I've been stung myself a few times. Once it really really really hurt, and the other times it was not so bad. So I think some kinds of bees, yellow jackets, wasps, etc. are worse than others. I guess Cammie and Skylar got one of the really bad kinds.
> 
> Hope your boy is feeling better!


That's exactly what Babykins was trying to do - it was so weird and discomforting watching her run in the pure panic mode. You're lucky she was in the park, a safe place to run around.


She is feeling better now. I gave her the other half of the Benadryl just to be sure but I think she will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad Babykins is feeling better, and she should be perfectly normal by tomorrow. My Maltese and I have been stung several times by bees--ugh, hate those little devils. They tend to sting me without the slightest provocation. I do prophylactic Benadryl for the dogs or myself immediately after the sting.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm glad Babykins is feeling better, and she should be perfectly normal by tomorrow. My Maltese and I have been stung several times by bees--ugh, hate those little devils. They tend to sting me without the slightest provocation. I do prophylactic Benadryl for the dogs or myself immediately after the sting.


I'm glad I had some at home so I could give it to her quickly.

Probably everyone should have some Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) in their emergency medical kit - for people and dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Skylar said:


> I'm glad I had some at home so I could give it to her quickly.
> 
> Probably everyone should have some Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) in their emergency medical kit - for people and dogs.


And on that note, a friend at the dog park said it should be liquid in case there is an immediate anaphylactic reaction.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

zooeysmom, I wonder if liquid Diphenhydramine is enough to overcome an anaphylactic reaction?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Skylar said:


> zooeysmom, I wonder if liquid Diphenhydramine is enough to overcome an anaphylactic reaction?


I don't know, I just meant it would be easier to get down the dog's throat while you rushed to the vet!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

that makes sense. I guess they sell liquid for babies - next time I'm in a pharmacy I'll look for that.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

What a scary thing to happen. So happy she is feeling much better now. It's a good thing you had benedryl on the house and used it quickly.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad Babykins is improving. Scary how such small things can have so big an effect. I haven't ever had a dog stung and I appreciate the first aid info.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> And on that note, a friend at the dog park said it should be liquid in case there is an immediate anaphylactic reaction.


That's on my grocery list now and something I'll keep in Bella's carrybag. A tpoo might not have much of a chance if it's allergic to stings.

At the age of 4 I tried to get a kitten that hid under some bushes, but ended up with four stings by bees and some other kinds, either wasps or hornets - three on my face (one under my eye) and I think the fourth was on my neck or arm. Thank God I'm not allergic and didn't go into shock, but the pain was indescribable.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Is having Benadryl on hand a good idea for all dog owners? I don't usually have it so with summer here and a curious puppy on my hands I'm thinking it's a good idea. Is it "regular" Benadryl" or infant? How do you know how much to administer?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Glad you were okay, Vita! Sheesh, just one sting hurts so badly, especially if you don't get the stinger out right away!




Charleeann67:) said:


> Is having Benadryl on hand a good idea for all dog owners? I don't usually have it so with summer here and a curious puppy on my hands I'm thinking it's a good idea. Is it "regular" Benadryl" or infant? How do you know how much to administer?


Yes, it's a good idea! With the tablets, they get 1 milligram per pound of body weight (the children's tablets are 12.5 mg and adults are 25 mg). I would have to do the conversion for the liquid. I'll get back to you on that!


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

zooeysmom, please do! Rudy is about 10# now.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poor Babykins! A bee sting really does hurt.


I have never had a dog stung, but my horse was stung on her nose once. My grandchildren were sitting on her back while she grazed and when she jumped back, they fell off. Luckily, no one was hurt.


We mostly have mason bees here. I don't think they sting at all. What we do have that is a concern for the dogs is rattlesnakes. I've only seen one on our property in the past 20 years, but there probably are some. When I had horses the snakes avoided the area, but the horses have gone to live with a younger person, so I am seeing more snakes - so far only bullsnakes and a corn snake. Those are the good snakes, so maybe they will keep the rattlesnakes away.


Rattlesnakes are not aggressive like cottonmouth snakes or water moccasins, but dogs do love to investigate other animals. I would like to take our dogs to rattlesnake avoidance training, but there has not been one in our area for quite some time.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Charleeann67, I called my vet and I told them how much Babykins weighs (16 pounds). I was told to use half an adult dose (25 mg pill) every 6 hours.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna, the idea of rattle snakes gives me a real pause. The cockapoos across the street from me have wrangled with local black snakes that are the size of a rattle snake. Our snakes are innocuous to dogs and humans - they eat small vermin.

I hope you can do some rattlesnake avoidance training with your dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Charleeann67:) said:


> zooeysmom, please do! Rudy is about 10# now.


Here you go, my friend: 

https://www.veterinaryplace.com/dog-medicine/benadryl/

So Rudy would receive 4 mL (dosage is .4 mL per pound).


----------

